# Tidings



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Tidings,

They call me Mad Jack. I am new to this site, and a novice to the wonderful world of sailing. I have desired for such a long time, and have recently decided to go for it. 

This site is very impressive, and I feel at once humbled and fascinated by the wealth of knowledge here. 

Greetings to all you salty fellows, and I hope to soon very proudly count myself among you.


J


----------



## Griffinroydonald (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome, I cant see moving from Florida as I know you will miss the blue water.


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, it had been an urgent family matter that pulled me from the coast, back to my home region here outside Chicago. I do indeed miss the colors of the sea. I miss the sea, herself.

Which is why I am returning. More specifically, I want to get a boat, upon which I'd like to live. Something I have always desired. 

I currently have only a rudimentary knowledge, but a desperate and passionate yearning to learn everything that I can. Those of you who have your sea legs are heroes to me. Not to gush, but I deeply admire the history, the legacy, the lifestyle. There is, I believe, a certain measure of courage and grit and spirit in every soul that raises a sail on the sea, that is unknowable to the rest of us. 

But, as sure as I have stood flat-footed and wanting here upon the shores of my own dreaming, I look at and listen to you all and I know that a man can do anything that his heart compels. And will.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Glad you're here Jack.

Your post shows you want the romance of the seas.

You also have to love the romance of the tool bag and rigging inspection to avoid the romance of the frustration of an unreliable and unsafe boat. : )

The allure of life afloat and along the marge of the sea is strong. Not surprised you...like the rest of us...have been smitten by it.


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome. And I must also thank you for indulging me my romancing of the subject. I am just fervent, and genuinely inspired to learn.

I do get your point, too, I think. Hardship, heartache, hell for whomsoever slacks in vigilance.

This is certainly among the reasons why I find you all admirable. Each time you return, it seems, you _survive _her - often quite defiantly - and always with skills remarkably human.

Your comment also brings to mind another very valued quality which sailors so often seem to embody: wisdom.

And I know that truth is out there, nestled between wrinkles of her blue enigmas. You must receive it in tiny, almost undetectable doses to appear so ordinary. Perhaps not unlike the ancient water receives her salts and proteins.

Piecemeal. Crystal by crystal. Until there can be no doubt of her salinity.

Such is the sailor's wisdom, I would believe. As evident as that white hat of foams.

~Mad Jack


----------



## imasaluki (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope you don't speak as you write, but you write well. Welcome, from noob to noob!


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

No, not really... Well, perhaps... 

I'm thinking that I probably do, somewhat so, yes...
Without the lisp, though, of course.


You are too kind. Thank you.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Mad Jack!
If you have not already I'll suggest you read Joshua Slocum's "Sailing around the world".

I suspect you will enjoy John Vigor's "Black Box Theory" of seaman's luck/knowledge too: 
John Vigor's Blog: The Black Box revisited

Basically, you start with a box full of luck and another black box that is empty. Each time you do something to help your boat your black box starts filling up with good tidings. The hope is to fill up your Black box before your box of luck runs out...

"The basis of the theory is that there is no such thing as fortuitous luck at sea. The reason why some boaters survive storms or have fewer accidents than others is that they EARN their "luck" by diligent and constant acts of seamanship. Aboard every boat there's an invisible black box. Every time a skipper takes the trouble to consult the chart, inspect the filters, go forward on a rainy night to check the running lights, or take any proper seamanlike precaution, he or she earns a point that goes into the black box."


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Greetings and thank you, sir. 

I will check out both of the items you've suggested here, and am much obliged.

Sadly, I do not yet own a vessel. And in truth, I feel quite unworthy to be here among you gentlemen (and some ladies, too, I know). If it should matter at all, I am just an aspiring poet who wishes not only to join your ranks, but also to sing you all in certain celebration. 

Again, you people are my heroes, sincerely. And thank you again for the links, Mr. D. 

I want to study every aspect before returning to the coast, but am rather beginning with an aching heart, please understand... 

That of one stretched in the cardinal direction of dreams.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Last half of the Black Box theory:

"In times of stress, in heavy weather or other threatening circumstances where human skill and effort can accomplish no more, the points are cashed in as protection. The skipper has no control over their withdrawal. They withdraw themselves, as appropriate. Those skippers with no points in the box are the ones later described as “unlucky”. Those with points to spend will survive- but they must start immediately to replenish their savings, for the sea offers no credit.”

The sea offers no credit...


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

"_The sea offers no credit..._"

Indeed.

"_Where human skill and effort can accomplish no more..._".

And perhaps this is that glory moment, when the pound of preparation might rent an ounce of luck?

Again, thank you.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Jack. You're not looking at an entertainment, you're looking at a lifestyle. This link takes you to our 'Recommended Reading' thread. A lot of experience to be found in some of these books. This is the latest page, you can tab backward using the nav block at bottom right.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/apps-authors/18184-recommended-reading-5.html


----------



## Mad Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Greetings to you, too. I am previously from the Port Charlotte area, by the way.

Yes, I certainly understand that sailing is a serious matter of lifestyle; one for which I have tremendous respect, plus terrible pangs of honest admiration.

That said, I can hardly imagine anything more _entertaining _than sailing, sir.

And I will look into that link, as well, and thank you.

Most respectfully.


----------

